# Just a guess



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

But is it slow for everyone too? Been the last few nights and have barely seen a scale. Damn work thing is getting in the way of gigging. Hate putting myself on a curfew or I'd keep at it until I found them! Come, bleed or blister, no quarter shall be given!

Did go by my buddies house tonight with all three lights rolling and he never budged. Maybe someone talked to him. We just went right on by.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sometimes it sucks being responsible. I've had to work on the new house, and the wind - weather has been terrible

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Too windy for me


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I scraped up 2 last night....This cold front pushed them out again.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Nightshift has been picking up some nice ones but ill be damned if I can find any. Woe be it to them next week


----------



## rosco725 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sry If this is a stupid question but is there any reason to look for them in the pass right now ?


----------

